# First Snow by WSP



## mkstylessoap (Nov 22, 2013)

So disappointed, smelled amazing and tried with cp soap to make a beautiful light blue and grey and white swirl and I immediately got soap on a stick! Ugh!!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 22, 2013)

Stuff it in a crock pot and cook it down.


----------



## mkstylessoap (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, that is what I just did and it looks like split pea soup but at least it smells good!


----------



## kazmi (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh no!  I almost bought some with my last order.  Don't you hate it when your beautifully planned soap gets ruined by a FO!


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 23, 2013)

mkstylessoap said:


> Yes, that is what I just did and it looks like split pea soup but at least it smells good!


 

That's like the FO I use in my "ugly soap" lol -- It's coco-mango from this one supplier, and it turns bright orange and instant seize,  in CP (or tries to separate in HP) but if I keep stirring it gels in the pot, then I get it into the mold. I had only used it in half, and used lemongrass in the other half, and the lemongrass with the olive oil in the soap stayed green, and then the coco-mango half turned orange. So mixed together, it looks like split pea soup. With carrots. I wasn't ever going to use it again, but my friends who sampled it loved it and have requested it in spite of the looks...


Pic in this thread...


----------



## Moody Glenn (Nov 23, 2013)

mkstylessoap said:


> So disappointed, smelled amazing and tried with cp soap to make a beautiful light blue and grey and white swirl and I immediately got soap on a stick! Ugh!!



Hello! Just a thought - were your soaping oils too warm when you add this FO? Sometimes having your oils too warm - like well over 100 degrees F - can cause some sensitive FO's to become "soap-on-a-stick". Depending upon your recipe try soaping a tad cooler (100 and a little lower) then add the FO and mix thoroughly before adding the lye solution. After adding the lye solution hand mix (spoon or whisk) and see if it happens again. A stick blender can sometimes make reactions happen way to fast. Usually if you can get everything emulsified you can pour into your mold before a quick trace happens. This may help - or it happens to be the nature of this particular FO beast :twisted: for cp soapmaking.


----------



## mkstylessoap (Nov 23, 2013)

Moody Glenn said:


> Hello! Just a thought - were your soaping oils too warm when you add this FO? Sometimes having your oils too warm - like well over 100 degrees F - can cause some sensitive FO's to become "soap-on-a-stick". Depending upon your recipe try soaping a tad cooler (100 and a little lower) then add the FO and mix thoroughly before adding the lye solution. After adding the lye solution hand mix (spoon or whisk) and see if it happens again. A stick blender can sometimes make reactions happen way to fast. Usually if you can get everything emulsified you can pour into your mold before a quick trace happens. This may help - or it happens to be the nature of this particular FO beast :twisted: for cp soapmaking.




No, I actually tend to soap pretty cool (less than 100 degrees) for that exact reason and use the same recipe every time, and I always pre mix the FO into my oils before adding my lye so when I get any issues like ricing or acceleration I know that it is the FO because that is the only variable that is different.


----------



## songwind (Dec 10, 2013)

mkstylessoap said:


> So disappointed, smelled amazing and tried with cp soap to make a beautiful light blue and grey and white swirl and I immediately got soap on a stick! Ugh!!



Soap on a stick??? Quick, to the nearest state fair!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 7, 2014)

What color is your WSP first snow soap?  I mean, did it turn pretty dark (because of the vanilla)?


----------

